# Red Mucus - Pregnant Goat - Due Soon



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

We have a pregnant Nubian. She looks close. Her udders are filling up and you can feel the hooves and head of the baby. I KNOW she is pregnant. She may or may not be close, we don't know the exact date she was bred. She had red mucus coming out of her vagina. I know from past experience white mucus means close. What about red? Should I be concerned? I can't exactly stick my hand up her or anything because she is back end shy and I don't want to hurt her baby lying her down. Thanks for help!


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

You may want to post this over in the kidding forum? But having spent a lot of time reading the posts and post a few threads myself the red discharge could be the plug and she's probably close enough to be moved to a kidding pen.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Amber mucous/goo usually means that they are kidding.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

If it looks like it is blood streaked, what I usually here is that there is a dead baby inside usually. If it is like orangey, than that is the amber goo that beans she is very close. They can have white mucous anywhere from 2 months to a few hours before kidding.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> If it looks like it is blood streaked, what I usually here is that there is a dead baby inside usually. If it is like orangey, than that is the amber goo that beans she is very close. They can have white mucous anywhere from 2 months to a few hours before kidding.


 Not always true. I have a doe that has blood tinged mucus for about a week before kidding. It's normal for her. She always has delivered healthy kids. She just loses some of her uterine lining as the cervix is softening.


----------

